
Liquid Expulsion from an Orifice – Apple Inc. – Patent Application 20150326959 - Oatseller
http://appft.uspto.gov/netacgi/nph-Parser?Sect1=PTO2&Sect2=HITOFF&u=%2Fnetahtml%2FPTO%2Fsearch-adv.html&r=1&p=1&f=G&l=50&d=PG01&S1=(381%2F334.CCLS.+AND+20151112.PD.)
======
Oatseller
Patent explained: [http://appleinsider.com/articles/15/11/12/apple-invention-
us...](http://appleinsider.com/articles/15/11/12/apple-invention-uses-
electrodes-to-dry-out-wet-iphone-innards)

